# property lines!!!! OH BOY!!!!!!



## beetlebailey (May 26, 2009)

I hunt wifes uncles farm in carrol co. Was told to stay off this one property witch is a hunting camp. My father and i went out this afternoon (1:00) 5 min after i get situated i here my father shoot . I see 3 guys walking the property line, i didnt pay no attention. 5:00 i meet up with dad, and asked if he shoot .put his head down, yeah 4 does and a nice buck passed on one doe 15 yards shoots the buck, drops both times, crosses the property line. The 3 guys found the blood trail found the buck and drug him to their camp!!!! Smilling at dad. I myself 5 years ago shot a huge buck, he crossed the line, i myself went to the camp asked the old dude what has happened(sorry) and asked to retreve my deer!!! Let it rot he said!!! I didnt want any problems so i bit my tounge and left.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

And what happens when a deer shot by the hunting camp guys drops on wifes uncles farm?


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

OMG that would make me wanna puke and that dude would be getting hit with a fist thats just WRONG idc if it was his property or not, it just shows that the dude has no respect for the woods at all! Why let a deer rot, people are starving for goodness sake!! Im sorry but that really tans my hide...><


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

That's just wrong. It's sad there are so many turds in the world. Sorry for your Dad. Hope he gets another chance at a buck. I would call the ODNR to make sure that those jerks tagged the deer.


----------



## ohiogary (Dec 14, 2006)

sounds like the best advice is hunt on another place on the farm away from that property line. Gives you and idea what kind of hunters are out there, I have a small farm, and practice deer management, plant fields of food plots, when deer season rolls around sounds like a war zone on joining property, if its brown its down.....hard to say how many of the deer get checked in.....then after gun season while rabbit hunting you see young bucks that have been turned into coyote meals, because the hunters dont bother trying to find their deer


----------



## Bonemann (Jan 28, 2008)

It saddens me how many situations like this are totally legal but utterly wrong.


----------



## beetlebailey (May 26, 2009)

Snakecharmer said:


> And what happens when a deer shot by the hunting camp guys drops on wifes uncles farm?


we stay off there land. themselves walk over on our property. we call them "CLEVELANDERS" IF A DEER IS SHOT AND RUNS ON OUR PROPERTY WE WOULD GIVE TO THEM IF THEY MAKE FINAL SHOT!!!! WERE FAIR!!!!


----------



## beetlebailey (May 26, 2009)

We stay off! Wifes uncle told me yrs ago, there different and to stay off. There only there for shot gun thats it !!!!!dont want to make the uncle mad!


----------



## beetlebailey (May 26, 2009)

ohiogary said:


> sounds like the best advice is hunt on another place on the farm away from that property line. Gives you and idea what kind of hunters are out there, i have a small farm, and practice deer management, plant fields of food plots, when deer season rolls around sounds like a war zone on joining property, if its brown its down.....hard to say how many of the deer get checked in.....then after gun season while rabbit hunting you see young bucks that have been turned into coyote meals, because the hunters dont bother trying to find their deer


kind of hard. 360 acres. Only timber is 25 acres joining the peckerwoods line. There upset cause we hunt that area, saying we shoot the deer that come from there property.hard to give it up weve shot some "nice" bucks from in that area. Just yesterday took the cake when they waved to my father.


----------



## sam kegg (Jun 23, 2007)

I has the same thing happen in carrol county! I called odnr and i was told they would have someone come out but it really wasnt worth there time because you cant prove it that its yours, they get into the situation allot and 60% of the time its just a waist of there time, unless the local cops are involved for a dispute they wont come, 



I would call the ODNR to make sure that those jerks tagged the deer.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Sorry for your dad's bad luck

25 acres of woods is not tiny. Couldn't you hunt a little further from the fence line where an even 1/2 way decent shot deer couldn't make it the fence line?

You are not going to change them, so maybe you will have to adjust a little to make sure you get to recover the deer you shoot


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

Lundy said:


> Sorry for your dad's bad luck
> 
> 25 acres of woods is not tiny. Couldn't you hunt a little further from the fence line where an even 1/2 way decent shot deer couldn't make it the fence line?
> 
> You are not going to change them, so maybe you will have to adjust a little to make sure you get to recover the deer you shoot


Lundy is right, you got a whole year to adjust. Just because a few jerks have to ruin it all you might as well try to resolve the problem by changing up your strategies do some scouting in the fields, maybe you can find a good corner on the field away from their property that also produces the monster bucks. Or if they really want to get technical put a 4 foot fence up against their property! lol


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

That's too bad. I had the same thing happen to me years ago. It was only a Doe, but still made me pretty angry. I was in the wrong since I did track the deer through his property. It sure was something to find my deer and have another guy on his knees filling out his tag to put on it. I argued with him, but he told me that it was his deer and I was on his property.

Fast-forward throughout the years and this is the same guy who will walk 100 yards onto our property to ask me in the stand if I had seen anything. He has done that numerous times and I always have the same response..."Why are you interupting my deer hunt and why are you on my property?"


----------



## ttomcik (Feb 9, 2007)

I hunt in carroll co. as well and you know what bothers me the most, is the fact that you knew to stay away from the property instead you still hunted close enough to it. Serves you right!!


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

ttomcik said:


> I hunt in carroll co. as well and you know what bothers me the most, is the fact that you knew to stay away from the property instead you still hunted close enough to it. Serves you right!!


What???????? What are you talking about they were completly legal just happens that the deer shot crossed over onto private property, they didn't tresspass, and the deer was recovered by an ahole like you. get over yourself!


----------



## beetlebailey (May 26, 2009)

ttomcik said:


> i hunt in carroll co. As well and you know what bothers me the most, is the fact that you knew to stay away from the property instead you still hunted close enough to it. Serves you right!!


you must be related!


----------



## ttomcik (Feb 9, 2007)

beetlebailey said:


> you must be related!


Nope not related just used to hunters like you always crowding the propery lines next to where I hunt. I mean the deer dropped twice and was still close enough to cross come on!


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

ttomcik said:


> Nope not related just used to hunters like you always crowding the propery lines next to where I hunt. I mean the deer dropped twice and was still close enough to cross come on!


How would one know that someone was crowding a property line unless they were close to it as well?

It sounds to me like this guy was totally in the right to hunt where he was. I obviously do not know the layout of the place but perhaps he was putting himself in a nice travel area and if that travel area parallels the property line it makes it difficult to do it any other way. But as Lundy mentioned if the woods is large enough to do it and there was another good spot back away from the property line a ways then it me just make things simpler to move inward.

During gun season I often hunt my property lines and with my setup I feel it is the best way to go. Yes I risk one running off my place but my property is small enough that I risk that while hunting 2/3 of the property anyway. And by sitting on the edge and shooting inward I feel that I can better control my hunting situation as opposed to shooting to the edges.

It is not an uncommon thing for deer to travel a distance after a shot. You would hope that the neighbors would be considerate enough to allow retrieval. I have one neighbor who I have had to retrieve deer from on multiple occasions. I do so without carrying my weapon and there is not a problem. Without the weapon there is no interpretation of me hunting while over there. 

Most owners if asked ahead about retrieving wounded will grant access for that purpose.


----------



## ttomcik (Feb 9, 2007)

Half the time I have to patroll my property and give up hunting only to find people on or right on the line and always seem to get the same excuse" I'm hunting this side" but happen to be facing my propery. Theres nothing worse than slugs coming through the trees on to your property from another property line


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

ttomcik said:


> Half the time I have to patroll my property and give up hunting only to find people on or right on the line and always seem to get the same excuse" I'm hunting this side" but happen to be facing my propery. Theres nothing worse than slugs coming through the trees on to your property from another property line


I can totally relate to your situation. I too have that conflict at times. I can understand why folks hunt next to the line in our situation because several of the fields are open with wooded lines. But the ones that bother me are as you said the ones that line up in a situation that is clearly hunting our property. Heck I have a guy right now with a tree stand that is on a tree 5 feet in to the neighbor's place but the only shooting lanes from his stand (which is completely facing in to my place) is out in my field and in to another neighbor's field which he does not have permission on.

The only reason I worded my initial post the way I did was because I can sometimes see situations where setting up on the line is necessary. From this original post there was no way of knowing whether that was the case here or not.


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Doesn't matter if they tagged it or not. They did not kill that buck, they cannot tag that buck. POACHERS!!


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Huntinbull said:


> Doesn't matter if they tagged it or not. They did not kill that buck, they cannot tag that buck. POACHERS!!


You are absolutely right but unless they grant access to go get the deer then the shooter has no way to claim it legally either.


----------



## Stripers4Life (May 2, 2007)

sounds like some of you guys need to be a little more neighborly and try to reach a diplomatic solution. I don't know the situation, but have had similar situations myself. I always have a "peace offering" in my truck, normally a jar of hot peppers, salsa, or relish that I canned earlier in the season. Sounds stupid but works! I'll approach the property owner, w/o my gun/bow, and simply introduce myself, explain the situation and ask for permission to collect my kill. I have done this twice, one time to a fellow who everyone told me was a complete a-hole and it would be a waste of time. and once to a widow who doesn't allow hunting because she likes the deer. Both of these times, they were standoffish at first, but once the situation was explained, and they saw I was not an evil killer of animals, I was granted permission. I believe that If you can represent yourself as an upstanding, law abbiding, good person, and build some rapport, you'd be very surprised. Most of these people are good people too, maybe just don't feel comfortable with complete strangers with weapons? I don't know but it works for me. Also that technique with the canned peppers, seems to work real good for aquiring properties to hunt. A little bit of generosity goes a long way.


----------



## falcon2082 (Jun 16, 2008)

ttomcik said:


> I hunt in carroll co. as well and you know what bothers me the most, is the fact that you knew to stay away from the property instead you still hunted close enough to it. Serves you right!!


From what I have gathered here is the guy was hunting along the property line but on his side of it (perfectly legal). He then shot a deer that was on his side of the property line (perfectly legal) but it happened to run to the other side of the property where it was illegal to cross over which he didn't. What is the problem here other then the fact that you obviously want to make decisions about property that doesn't belong to you? If that is what you are saying then what gives you or anyone the right to tell someone where to go and what to do on their own property when it comes to hunting? It sure would be nice to see fellow sportsmen/women to remember why we are all out there, which is to enjoy the outdoors and what it has to offer with family and friends and to celebrate ones success no matter who's success it might be. If it was me and your deer dropped on my land I would give you a high five and beer and congratulate you on your success! "Letting it rot" does no one any good and doesn't do the animal itself any justice and just gives hunters more of a bad name which we all know is the last thing we need in the eyes of the general public.


----------



## beetlebailey (May 26, 2009)

Huntinbull said:


> Doesn't matter if they tagged it or not. They did not kill that buck, they cannot tag that buck. POACHERS!!


no they didnt shoot the buck, he ran over to other property 50 yards in and died. AS FOR HUNTING THE (LINE) NO WE DONT OUT OF 25 ACRES OUR CLOSEST STAND IS 250 TO 300 YARDS.FROM THE LINE. I DO AGREE POACHERS I LIKE TO HERE THEIR STORY HOW THEY GOT THE BUCK. LIKE I SAID BEFORE THEY WERE SMILING AT MY FATHER!!!! POOR SPORTSMANSHIP!!!!


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Huntinbull said:


> Doesn't matter if they tagged it or not. They did not kill that buck, they cannot tag that buck. POACHERS!!


That was point. Get the DNR involved. Maybe that would make them change their ethics a bit.


----------



## Angler ss (May 15, 2008)

Guys who smile about taking someones deer would just lie to the ODNR say they or one of there family members shot it. It sucks when things like this happen ravenge is sweet it might take some time but mabey next year their big deer will run into your woods or better yet push a big one to you then you can kindly thank them with a big smile.


----------



## flwboy2010 (Apr 7, 2009)

What a bunch of dicks.Thats ur deer turn them in.I wish someone would treat me like that about property lines i would have fun with you.


----------



## flwboy2010 (Apr 7, 2009)

This is why i hunt PA alot less BS ohio guys think there land is gold.Most of them are just jealous because they cant kill there own buck.The guys that walk there lines all day can go pound salt.


----------



## alumcreeker (Nov 14, 2008)

i would show the dnr a blood trail and ask them to explain it if theres blood on your property then either they shot the deer on your place ( illegal ) or the deer ran on your place and they came over and got it (illegal ) or they would be shown as liars to shooting the buck and the dnr could then site them for their lies then you could smile back at them as they are paying their fines thats what i would do


----------



## Bischoff66 (May 25, 2007)

I had something similar happen to me this year. I was hunting 80 yards off a property line. I was on public land. I shot a doe but she didn't drop. She ran on to the other property. I found blood. The owner came walking down the line and told me sorry I couldn't go get it. As sick as it made me feel I told him to please find it and not let it rot. He had a problem with me hunting so close to his line even though it is public land and I was at 80 yards off the line if not more and only 50 yards inside the timber line. You will have guys like that. The law use to be that you could get the Game warden and he would go with you to get it. The law has changed that the land owner now has the right to say no.


----------



## sam kegg (Jun 23, 2007)

I try and work with the land owners near my property. Before the season starts i stop by and talk to them. I also let the one guy bring his kid on my property during bow just so he is use to different areas and settings. all in all you have to try and work together I see more MEN get upset about there dear crossing or other hunting too close to your property. There like woman fighting over diamonds. But i did have this happen to me years ago and i seen the guys pick up the deer and wave at me laughing thats ok because two days later they were doing there drive on the edge of my property and sppoked a ten point that ran from there side to mine and they had to watch me shoot tagg and gut that big ole boy while i was laughing. he sure looks good on my wall !!!!karma is a big O


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

Beetlebailey, I don't know how far your shots are but if possible have your dad make high shoulder shots and they will will drop in ther tracks. It's sad to see that there are hunters out there that act like this. I would never want somebody else's deer no matter how big or little it is and would be happy to help them retrieve it. Sounds as if they couldn't shoot their own. If the spot is good keep on hunting it. Maybe the next time they come down the fenceline they will see your dad gutting out a "Booner" than he can smile. Hunt long enough and I'm sure one of their wounded deer will come your way. How you handle it is your business but the ball will be in your court. I had this happen two years ago as I shot a dandy right before dark in the rain. Ran onto the neighbors place. I called him and he was very nice and said I could look for it in the morning. I said I would wait till about 9am becase he had guys hunting and I didn't want to screw them up. Anyhow I found my deer at about 9:10am with his head cut off. Very few hunters allowed on his property but nobody knew anything about my deer. The landowner doesn't hunt so it was not him. I talked to him about the deer and he said the next time I hit one it was O.K. to just look for it right away. I won't wait next time.


----------



## marshal45 (Mar 8, 2007)

I hate to say it and it is a very hard thing to do, but why not try to make ammends with these people. The longer this goes on, the thicker the tension. Who knows, maybe these people dont have food to put on the table and are desperate. I think this whole thing stinks for you and your dad but maybe you need to try and relate with these people. You would be surprised what some good old fashioned face to face talking would do.


----------



## sam kegg (Jun 23, 2007)

if all else fails invite them over for deer steaks


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

Snook said:


> Beetlebailey, I don't know how far your shots are but if possible have your dad make high shoulder shots and they will will drop in ther tracks. It's sad to see that there are hunters out there that act like this. I would never want somebody else's deer no matter how big or little it is and would be happy to help them retrieve it. Sounds as if they couldn't shoot their own. If the spot is good keep on hunting it. Maybe the next time they come down the fenceline they will see your dad gutting out a "Booner" than he can smile. Hunt long enough and I'm sure one of their wounded deer will come your way. How you handle it is your business but the ball will be in your court. I had this happen two years ago as I shot a dandy right before dark in the rain. Ran onto the neighbors place. I called him and he was very nice and said I could look for it in the morning. I said I would wait till about 9am becase he had guys hunting and I didn't want to screw them up. Anyhow I found my deer at about 9:10am with his head cut off. Very few hunters allowed on his property but nobody knew anything about my deer. The landowner doesn't hunt so it was not him. I talked to him about the deer and he said the next time I hit one it was O.K. to just look for it right away. I won't wait next time.


I agree with the shoulder or neck shots  Most of the ones I shoot don't run


----------

